# Sick Tort - Am I doing this right???



## CourtsTorts (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I am learning so much from this forum!! I have read all the care sheets and threads but am just starting to question myself again...

Backstory:
I rescued a 15+ year old desert tort 3 weeks ago. He came from a rescue/sanctuary in Northern CA. They told me to keep him outside until October when temps get down to the low 50's at night. Then to hibernate him in a box in the garage from Oct-March.

When we got Jackson home, he had a few bubbles coming out of his nose. I know this can be stress or a respiratory issue. So I've been watching him very carefully. He is active, eating, drinking and pooping. After 3 weeks, he still has occasional bubbles and some boogers so I am thinking respiratory issue rather than stress from the move. Yesterday, I noticed a very quiet whistle when he breathes. Crap!!

Our current temps are 80-90 daily and 50-60's at night. 

So, I think he needs to stay warmer at night, right? To flush out this cold? I don't know of a way to heat his outdoor burrow so I am going to bring him inside when it starts to cool down in the evening. Was thinking he would get a heat lamp all night so he would stay around 80-85 degrees. Was planning to do this until several days after I notice any symptoms. 

Am I on the right track?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 23, 2019)

Greetings. @Tom and @Yvonne G are probably your best bets for advice with DT’s, but I’ll chime in and say heat lamps on all night arent the best ‘cause they dry out the carapace. Check into making a heated night box using Radiant Hest Panels and/or Ceramic Heating Elements.

Good luck


----------



## mark1 (Aug 23, 2019)

personally I don't believe stress causes respiratory symptoms , I believe it just inhibits the immune systems which allows for the animal to become symptomatic of an underlying disease ………. i'd run him through a round of antibiotics and get him non symptomatic before i'd let him hibernate , if I let him hibernate , it's late in the year and he is new to you ………. I've had outside turtles develop respiratory symptoms in late august early September before . I have run them through a round of antibiotics , leaving them outdoors so as not to stress them . while they were on antibiotics I did provide them a spot to get as hot as they wanted , day and night , I've used che and infrared heat lamps , both work fine for me , and they did find the heat …….. I have let them hibernate the same year I ran them through the antibiotic course , some as near as no more than a month prior to hibernating , they've done fine , came out of hibernation symptom free ………… i'd think coming from a rescue an underlying bacterial or viral infection is a possibility ……...


----------



## CourtsTorts (Aug 23, 2019)

Since he’s new and is having the bubbles, I’m def not hibernating him this year.


----------



## Susan J (Aug 30, 2019)

CourtsTorts said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am learning so much from this forum!! I have read all the care sheets and threads but am just starting to question myself again...
> 
> ...


----------



## Susan J (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi. I have seen this with my tortoise a few times
Lower respiratory infections would require antibiotics which sounds like what this is. They can give broad spectrum antibiotic injection
Should do the trick. I don't recommend heat lamps for those temperatures. Consult with reptile vet.


----------

